# lib dems to sell off open spaces



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

this really is a sack of shit http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...ces-ahead/article-2904082-detail/article.html



> The sell-off of open spaces in Bristol will go ahead despite protests and an attempt by opposition councillors to stop it.
> 
> The city council's Liberal Democrats used their majority to crush attempts by the Conservatives, Labour and Green groups to stop the scheme to open up to 62 parks across the city for potential development as part of the green spaces plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## jusali (Nov 17, 2010)

Fuck sake I saw this in the BEP what a shower of sick cunts the Lib Dems are proving to be.
(Non) "Luxury" flats anyone?


----------



## big eejit (Nov 19, 2010)

Front page of the Evening Post was quite impressive with pics of all these councillors under the headline Hypocrites.

Also I think it said some wards such as Bishopston would escape due to a well argued case by the local (LD) councillor. 

Shambles under old Junket Janke.


----------



## teccuk (Nov 21, 2010)

There is a lot of crappy scrub land that could be flogged and no-one would miss mind... i had no problem with the bits near me.

But it is quite staggering hypocrisy. Let's hope all of this this destroys the Lib Dems' chances next year.


----------



## Skin (Nov 24, 2010)

I still don't understand which parks they are talking about.

Part of what make Bristol such a gorgeous city is our parks.

I am very disapointed in the Liberals. 

Which crappy scrub land is that teccuck?

I might miss it ;


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 24, 2010)

I've held off from posting on this thread so far, but it still seems to have legs. 

I was involved in this consultation initially a few years ago when the council was labour run. My mrs still works in the Parks department and sees this stuff on the coalface, as it were. 

A good mix of views came back fro the consultation, but labour seemed to want to ignore them and sell for profit, given development land still had high prices in those days. I was upset by this given I knew what had been said. 

It then got caught up in review and so forth, thanks to the Lib Dems and Tories.

The Lib Dens are now seeing through the process of the strategy Labour put in place, and are arguing that the outcome should be decided by public opinion and consultation. The other parties opposed this consultation process in full council and the results it will lead to, even though they started it off initially. 

The 'green spaces' thing is a misnomer. The council owns loads of land that you'd never knew it owned, and land that really is nothing. The only one i'd personally be sad to see lost under this is Turbo Island on Stokes Croft, which had a house on it anyway til it got bombed during the second world war anyway. 

The money they make from this is to be spent on improving the facilities in the green spaces the public support. Ever seen the public toilets in most large Bristol parks for one? They so need renovating, really. 

It's good for the other parties to spin this as 'lib dems sell off green spaces', but the ones they're considering selling aren't 'green spaces' as we'd normally understand them, it's an unfortunate officer led euphemism, which is why the work I was involved in was about 'parks and green spaces', meaning parks weren't the same thing as 'green spaces'. To be fair, the green spaces were mostly concrete in what I saw.

The point at the end of the day though seems to be that consultation is still ongoing. So if you want to see something saved, don't sit around bitching about the Lib Dems generally, get in touch with them and the council about the areas you want to see kept. 

Some will still get sold off, but I know full well some of them no-one in this city will ever write in to save.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 24, 2010)

Cllr Mark Weston said:
			
		

> "There has been a massive response to the public consultation, and the response has been clear – hands off our green spaces



Incidentally, I know for a fact this is a unique interpretation of the results of the consultation. Unless the councillor has, unwittingly, misunderstood what the definition of a 'green space' is, and how it differs from a park.

If only the officers hadn't gone for that euphemism all those years ago.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 8, 2010)

Wankers.  This is happening everywhere


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 8, 2010)

To back up gerry, I've been following the central park sell off in plymouth.  Proposed by one side, vigorously opposed by the other.  Post election when the sides have swapped and surprise surprise, those in power are now vigorously for it and those who proposed it vigorously against.

it's shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2010)

lib-dems agreed to flog it off.


----------

